# EO separating



## eyeroll (Sep 19, 2013)

A recent post about FOs separating in a batch made me wonder whether EOs could cause the same issue. If so, what would cause this?  Inferior quality oils, user error, phases of the moon, all of the above?


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## judymoody (Sep 19, 2013)

Spicy EOs like clove, black pepper, or cinnamon leaf can cause overheating and/or separation.  Florals like ylang can also act up.  Most are pretty well behaved, though, and I've never had one rice on me.


----------



## eyeroll (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you, Judy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Bonlogic (Sep 22, 2013)

I learned early on (from the same thing happening to me), that it's really important to make sure the oils are 95^ to 105^, not sure if that was the issue.  Good luck


----------



## namad (Sep 24, 2013)

eyeroll said:


> phases of the moon




hahaha,  I vote this one!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Sep 24, 2013)

I've dealt with EO's for about four years now. Knock on wood, they haven't ever caused a problem. But, i do know if you let your oils and fats get too hot, that can wreak a whole lot of havoc, and the kicker of it is, it most often will not do it the same way twice. Leaving me to think that i have done something else wrong..... The Soap gods must get a kick out of toying with me like that...... 
I hope things turn out for you though


----------

